
Covid Risk Chart - fortran77
https://xkcd.com/2333/
======
DavideNL
Is "getting a dental cleaning" _really_ a high risk though? Since dentist were
already well educated/following hygiene protocols even before Covid-19, i'd
assume a relatively low risk.

Probably this depends on where you live though...

~~~
cameldrv
Your mouth is wide open while someone is right in your face for an extended
period of time. To make matters worse, the person in your face is spending all
day every day getting right in the face of a series of people who have their
mouths wide open. Yes, they're wearing a mask, but it's probably not even an
N95.

